# breakaway / breakout on sliding door systems - where in the IBC required



## syarn (Nov 4, 2010)

apartment building with powered sliding entry doors....

what section(s) of IBC require the powered sliding doors to be breakaway?

do the sidelites need to be breakaway as well (FULL) or is it driven by minimum required egress width?


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 4, 2010)

I believe what you are looking for maybe in *2009 IBC 1008.1.4.2 Power-operated doors.*

Don't have the 06 with me and I believe that the "sidelites" are driven by exit capacity and egress width requirements. As long as the one or two affected doors meet the egress width/capacity for the occupancy and arrangement, those are the "manual" release affected doors.


----------



## TimNY (Nov 4, 2010)

The sidelites have to break out, otherwise I don't think the sliding door would break away if it was in the half-open position.  I don't think the sidelights breaking away is a requirement of egress as much as it is necessary for letting the doors actually break away.


----------



## peach (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't think your going to find a requirement for "breakaway doors".. you're going to find specific requirements for egress starting in section 1005


----------



## TimNY (Nov 4, 2010)

Specifically 1008.1.3.3 [2003]


----------



## cda (Nov 4, 2010)

Different power doors break away differently


----------



## TimNY (Nov 5, 2010)

i think it has been alluded to but in plain english the door has to open to the required full egress width regardless of it's position or whether there is power or not.  Providing this may or may not require, as a practical function of allowing the doors to provide this required width, the sidelights to open as well.


----------



## syarn (Nov 5, 2010)

thank u advanced code group posters...


----------

